# Morocco + quad bike + insurance



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Sitting at Moulay Bousselham planning next year's trip to Maroc ...

Anyone any experience of insuring a road-legal UK registered quad-bike for on and off road use in Morocco for 90 days ??


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

............."Anyone any experience of insuring a road-legal UK registered quad-bike for on and off road use in Morocco for 90 days ??........."


Yes......... :wink: 


..


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Detourer said:


> Yes......... :wink:
> ..


Excellent !!


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

No-one else ?? 

I'll have to myther Ray, than ....


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Could you post up anything you discover? I had read that they weren't allowed, but obviously Ray knows best


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

grizzlyj said:


> Hi
> 
> I had read that they weren't allowed,


Where'd you get that idea from ? Lot's of French (particularly) bring them. Tend to be utility quads rather than sports machines ...


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

I'm not entirely sure, and I certainly expect it to be outdated, but I thought from someone who certainly should know on the HUBB forum.

Not wishing to put anyone off, just wishing to be educated


----------



## bluie (Dec 6, 2011)

i sure hope so subfiver, i'm taking my polaris with me when i head for morocco as soon as i can. my french friends have been with their road going big red honda's allready with no problems. good luck. bluie


----------

